# Well p. nyererei fry doing good



## D*N*R (Jul 27, 2011)

Alone in a 10 gal. eating everything. Best i can count at least 35 so now what? how would you handle the fry?


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

D*N*R said:


> Alone in a 10 gal. eating everything. Best i can count at least 35 so now what? how would you handle the fry?


Congrats :thumb:.

Treat them just like mbuna fry - 1 or 2 50% water changes a week and once they get close to an inch a bigger tank will help them grow quicker if you have one.

Good Luck.


----------



## D*N*R (Jul 27, 2011)

5-10-20long-40breeder-75gal. but keeping more than 2 (in my 40 and that may not work TANGS) is not an option so sell them to fls? craigslist? i payed 12$ each what should i get for them?


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

D*N*R said:


> 5-10-20long-40breeder-75gal. but keeping more than 2 (in my 40 and that may not work TANGS) is not an option so sell them to fls? craigslist? i payed 12$ each what should i get for them?


Huh?

Sorry, I couldn't really follow, could you please expand?

This isn't Twitter there are no character limits .


----------



## D*N*R (Jul 27, 2011)

I have a 5gal. 10gal. 20gal. 40gal.(tang tank)and a 75gal. but i dont have room to keep more than a couple of fry when they get bigger. So i will have to sell the fry somewhere. What should i get for them$


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you have to sell them as fry maybe $2 each. $5 if you are lucky.


----------

